

Skittr, a Twitter clone that scales easily, written in 170 lines of Scala and lift - jorgeortiz85
http://blog.lostlake.org/index.php?/archives/55-Prance-with-the-Horses,-Skittr-with-the-Mice.html

======
sbh
I don't want to be arrogant, but from the technology point of view Twitter is
nothing. Write it in a way that scales better, write it in 170 lines of Scala
or 10 lines of Lisp, you still haven't done anything. Come up with the idea
before anyone else, get millions of users, that's the difficult part.

~~~
vikram
I think he's trying to advertise his framework and scala. He doesn't care
about the idea.

------
tlrobinson
First of all, I'll say that this (really neat sounding) project doesn't
necessarily fall into the following category, the title just reminded me of a
pet peeve of mine...

I'm always skeptical of the claims of "do this amazing thing in x lines of
code" where x is some ridiculously small number. For example, the prototypical
10 minute Ruby on Rails blog, or the 1 line of code WebKit-based web browser.

The problem with these things is they make great whiz bang demos, but they
really don't take any less code, it's just that _you_ don't have to write that
code because it's already written for you and hidden behind a layer of
abstraction... which is great, as long as it can also be applied to real world
problems, not just little toy demos.

------
mickt
With a name like Skittr, picking a name can be tough,

Skitter is Irish slang for diarrhoea (or a wee kid). As Twitter is a form of
verbal diarrhoea, then SKittr is as good a name as any for a competitor! ;)

[http://books.google.com/books?id=5GpLcC4a5fAC&pg=PA1295&...](http://books.google.com/books?id=5GpLcC4a5fAC&pg=PA1295&lpg=PA1295&dq=skitter+irish+slang&source=web&ots=2wmST3hmA9&sig=oVoVZSG1tPDIj3GzZWse7FEPz-w)
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/northernireland/voices/atilazed/s.shtml>

~~~
michaelneale
I remember the "Pikey" which was a USB key with PKI stuff built in. Hilarious.

------
cstejerean
Well, I didn't read the entire article, so maybe there was an answer to this
but I'm a bit weary of claims like "can be modified to scale linearly with the
number of machines with 1 week of coding".

~~~
dpp
There are some folks working on the code and we'll be testing it on an Amazon
EC2 cluster. Once there's stuff to share, I'll share it.

~~~
cstejerean
Excellent, please do.

------
michaelneale
Wow, scala really is pretty when David shows it like that. I like the new
"point free" style syntax (I think that i fairly new).

messageViewers = messageViewers.remove(_ == who)

(so it creates a new list excluding items that are == to "who"). Nice.

------
hello_moto
Impressive but I dislike the title because it tries make other looks bad.
Please don't be like the Rails cult.

------
helptheworld
Here are 4 twitter-like sites - built with php and mysql. I guess they won't
scale all that well, we'll see :)

I just wanted to get them out there, like, quick.. so, people could, like, use
them.

www.HelpWorldClimate.com

www.HelpWorldPoverty.com

www.HelpWorldPeace.com

www.HelpWorldWildlife.com

